# PC bleibt vor BIOS stehen



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe seit eben folgendes Problem:

Wird der PC gestartet, dann zeigt er auf dem Screen meine BIOS Version und dann den Prozessor. Ganz unten steht dann noch Press DEL oder TAB... 
Mehr passiert dann nicht mehr. 

Die Tastatur reagiert nicht, sprich DEL und TAB haben keine Wirkung. 

Einen Tag zuvor lief die Kiste (wie auch schon seit einem Jahr mit den Einstellungen) ohne Probleme. 

RAM-Speicher konnte ich noch wechseln, also alternativ einen anderen genommen - das gleiche Problem. PC hängt an der gleichen Stelle. 

Die Festplatten habe ich auch schon abgeklemmt, aber auch dann ists unverändert. 

Jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich denke, dass es entweder die CPU oder das Mainboard ist. Wie gesagt, geändert habe ich zuvor nix. 

Ich bin ja kein Profi, aber vielleicht hat jetzt einfach die E8400er CPU den Löffel abgegeben, weil sie von 3 auf 3,6 GHz dauerhaft in Betrieb war (wassergekühlt)

Im Internet habe ich zwar oft eine ähnliche Problemschilderung gefunden, jedoch nie eine Lösung dazu. 

Hat von euch einer davon vielleicht schon einmal gehört oder könnte vielleicht sagen, was es sein könnte?
Oder hatte das Problem auch schon mal jemand? 

Ach ja, ein CMOS-Reset habe ich schon gemacht, hilft auch nix, nur dass ich jetzt das blöde Startbild vom Mainboard sehe mit dem Hinweis DEL drücken zu können, was natürlich nicht funktioniert. 

Vielen Dank für evtl. Hilfe!

Gruß
Iceblue


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2009)

Nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, das es das NT ist, ebenso kanns davon ausgehen (also was kaputt gemacht haben)

Hast du nähere Infos dazu?
Und wie schaut die restliche Hardware aus, wie ists eingestellt?


----------



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, das es das Netzteil auch sein könnte, habe ich zwar auch schon gelesen, aber wie kommt es denn dazu? Mein Corsair 550 Watt NT ist ja noch gar nicht so alt. 

Die Restliche Hardware ist in der Signatur zu sehen. Da ich einen Reset durchgeführt habe, ist jetzt auch  alles wieder auf Standard. Die CPU lief auf 3600 MHz, RAM manuell eingestellt (4-4-4-12-2T).. Aber nun sehe ich ja nix mehr, da der BIOS-Screen alles verdeckt und die Kiste nicht mehr startet. 

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, was probiere ich denn nun zuerst? 
Die CPU zu wechseln ist wohl das einfachste. Netzteil ist etwas schwieriger. Ganz schlecht das Mainboard... 

Und wie Du schon sagtest, dass das NT auch noch was kaputt gemacht haben könnte... bei der Aussage wird mir auch ganz schlecht. Das riecht ja schon fast nach einem neuen System, was ich aber eigentlich nicht kaufen wollte. 

Denn hat die CPU einen Schaden durch NT erlitten, dann tausch ich das NT und es geht wieder nicht. Also alles neu? Och nöö...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Oktober 2009)

Mach ma, mehrmals alle Kabel ab und wieder drann... Lass dann beim Booten mal die CD/DVD-Laufwerke unangeschlossen vlt liegt es daran... Wenn ich bei meiner Schwester am PC i-wie neue HW einbau kommt das gleiche Problem nur so wie beschrieben kann man es dann lösen...


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Oktober 2009)

IceBlue schrieb:


> Hmm, das es das Netzteil auch sein könnte, habe ich zwar auch schon gelesen, aber wie kommt es denn dazu? Mein Corsair 550 Watt NT ist ja noch gar nicht so alt.
> 
> Die Restliche Hardware ist in der Signatur zu sehen. Da ich einen Reset durchgeführt habe, ist jetzt auch alles wieder auf Standard. Die CPU lief auf 3600 MHz, RAM manuell eingestellt (4-4-4-12-2T).. Aber nun sehe ich ja nix mehr, da der BIOS-Screen alles verdeckt und die Kiste nicht mehr startet.
> 
> ...


 
Ich frage nur mal aus Neugierde: Was für ein Mainboard nennst Du dein eigen? Es ist ja nun mal so, das es nicht nur 2 Mainboards auf dem Markt gibt. Von der Anzahl der Hersteller will ich großzügigerweise mal absehen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

Och. Habe gar nicht gesehen, dass das Mainboard nicht drin steht. 

Es ist das Asus P5N-E SLI. 

Wie schon erwähnt, einen Tag zuvor noch alles bestens. Nie Abstürze, volle Leistung, keine Probleme.

Das mit den Kabeln abziehen werde ich auch nochmal testen. Möglich ist ja fast alles.


----------



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

So, daheim angekommen und gleich mal alle Kabelverbindungen gezogen. Dann wieder drauf. Einschalten: das gleiche Problem!
Dann noch einmal alles abgezogen und noch mal drauf. 

Jetzt ist nur noch das nötigste angeschlossen, so, dass er noch hochfahren könnte, wenn er es wollte... tut er aber nicht. 

Fein bleibt er an der gleichen Stelle stehen, scheinbar als würde er auf irgendetwas warten. 
Die Frage ist also noch immer ungeklärt... leider. 

Falls niemand noch eine Idee hat, werde ich morgen mal ein neues Netzteil kaufen und dann mal schauen, ob das funktioniert. Vielleicht nehme ich gleich noch eine neue CPU mit. Wenn beides im Eimer sein sollte, könnte ich mir auch grad ein ganz neues Systemm zulegen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2009)

Netzteil, Board, Speicher.
In welchen Slots steckt der Speicher denn?

hast die Möglichkeit anderen zu versuchen?


----------



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

Die CPU schließt Du wohl aus??

Im ersten Post erwähnte ich schon einen Speicherwechsel, der auch leider nix brachte. Andere Komponenten muss ich dann morgen erstmal kaufen. 

Ich verwende schon immer die Speicherbänke 1 + 3, also die erste neben der CPU und dann den übernächsten. Jetzt sag nicht, ich sollte mal 2 + 4 probieren  Ich denke, das würde auch nicht helfen (nuja, denken heißt ja nicht wissen, stimmts)

Mir stellt sich eben dann noch die Frage, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt bei diesem "alten" System insgesamt, da wenn es das Board sein sollte, dann bestünde auch die Möglichkeit, eine bessere CPU zu kaufen. Aber das gehört jetzt nicht hierher. Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mit meiner Zusammenstellung ein klasse System zusammengeestellt habe - bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eben.. 

Ich werde morgen einfach mal ein neues Netzteil kaufen und dann schauen, ob das dann funktioniert - das wäre ein Traum!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2009)

Nö, eigentich nicht, hab ich nur vergessen 

2+4 solltest aber auf jeden Fall mal probieren (nur zur Sicherheit), wird aber wohl noch schlechter ausschauen.
Dein NT schaut nach ziemlichem Mist und/oder einem uralten Teil aus.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du das mal tauschen, z.B. gegen ein Arctic Fusion, Tagan Superrock oder ev. ein kleines Cougar.


----------



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

Das ist mein Netzteil, und das ist noch nichtmal ein Jahr alt... 

Netzteil 550W Corsair CMPSU-550VXEU 

Ich frage mich, wie das Tagan 420 Watt da noch drinstehen kann. Wie konnte ich das denn vergessen?? 

Ich werde die Bänke 2+4 gleich mal testen. Ich denk aber auch, dass das nicht passt, da ich beim Einbau der RAM-Speicher damals schon die 2+4 genommen hatte, und da ging schon nix, bzw. es gab Abstürze. Aber dann wüßte ich zumindest, dass es vielleicht am Board liegen könnte.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. Oktober 2009)

Hast du mal alle USB Geräte weggelassen? Manchmal ist auch die Tastatur schuld...
Ich würde mal alles (auch Maus und Tastatur) abmachen und dann sehen was passiert.
(Wahrscheinlich letzte Chance)


----------



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

Alles, was USB ist, habe ich auch schon abgetrennt, was auch nix brachte...


----------



## IceBlue (21. Oktober 2009)

Also die Speicherbänke 2+4 bringen auch keinen Vorteil - und auch kein Nachteil. 
Ich habe somit immer noch das gleiche Bild. 

Aber eines interessiert mich noch brennend:
Wieso könnte es das Netzteil sein? Was ist denn von dem einen auf den anderen Tag passiert, dass auf einmal gar nix mehr geht? 
Wo ist denn beim Netzteil jetzt das Problem, dass er genau an der Stelle nicht weitergeht? Wieso komme ich denn überhaupt bis zu der Stelle. Stromschwankung immer an der gleichen Stelle? Oder was könnte das verursachen?
Es wundert mich echt, dass das überhaupt passieren konnte.


----------



## IceBlue (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe soeben das neue Netzteil ausprobiert. Leider löst das nicht das Problem. 
Es ist immer noch das gleiche Bild und genau der gleiche Zustand.

In dem Laden meines Vertrauens vermutet man das Mainboard. Die CPU wird zu 99,9% ausgeschlossen. 

Nunja, jetzt bleibt also nur noch das Mainboard und evtl noch die CPU. Das Mainboard kann ich leider nicht so schnell "mal eben" tauschen. Und vor allem was für eines. Am liebsten würde ich das gleiche nehmen, aber da komme ich nicht so schnell dran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2009)

Das ist nicht gut.
Versuch doch mal 'ne neue CPU.
CMOS Clear hast gemacht?

Und die CPU etwas runter getaktet?


----------



## IceBlue (23. Oktober 2009)

Da ich ja CMOS Clear gemacht habe, ist ja alles wieder standard. Hatte ich schon erwähnt. 
Die CPU wollte ich davor auch schon runtertakten, allerdings ist das schlecht möglich, wenn man nicht ins BIOS kommt. 

Das mit der CPU wäre mein letzter Versuch, weil sollte es die auch nicht sein, dann kann es ja nur noch das Board sein.


----------



## IceBlue (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine gleiche neue CPU gekauft und ausprobiert, allerdings war sie auch nicht das Problem. 

Jetzt habe ich mir mal ein neues Board besorgt, welches ich nachher mal ausprobieren werde. 
Ich bin gespannt, was dann passiert. Ich gehe zwar stark davon aus, dass alles laufen wird, aber man weiß ja nie. 

Zum probieren habe ich mir ein günstiges Board besorgt: Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR

Na mal schauen... 5 Tage ohne ordentlichen PC.. das ist nicht schön..


----------



## Painkiller (23. Oktober 2009)

IceBlue schrieb:


> Ich habe eine gleiche neue CPU gekauft und ausprobiert, allerdings war sie auch nicht das Problem.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir mal ein neues Board besorgt, welches ich nachher mal ausprobieren werde.
> Ich bin gespannt, was dann passiert. Ich gehe zwar stark davon aus, dass alles laufen wird, aber man weiß ja nie.
> ...




Dann drück ich dir die Daumen auf das dein Rechenknecht wieder geht. 

Ich sitz schon fast 3 Monate ohne Game-PC da...
Und jetzt das Chaos mit den sockel 1156.... zum heulen...


----------



## IceBlue (24. Oktober 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann drück ich dir die Daumen auf das dein Rechenknecht wieder geht.
> 
> Ich sitz schon fast 3 Monate ohne Game-PC da...
> Und jetzt das Chaos mit den sockel 1156.... zum heulen...




Na das ist ja auch mal richtig bitter... 3 Monate!


Jetzt zu dem Abschluss meines Problems:

Es war tatsächlich das Mainboard. Was genau da jetzt kaputt ist, kann ich (noch) nicht sagen. Ich wäre ja verzweifelt, wenn es nicht das Mainboard gewesen wäre, aber "zum Glück" war es das. 
Da bin ich grad noch der teuren Anschaffung eines i7 vorbeigeschlittert, denn das wäre das System gewesen, was ich mir dann einfach aus Frust gekauft hätte. Mein Geldbeutel dankt es mir, und meine Freundin auch. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe von allen!


----------

